# Sigma oder original Objektiv von Nikon F 75 SLR  ?



## ArnoM (16. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir eine analoge Spiegelreflexcamera zu kaufen, doch über manche Dinge bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Als Camera habe ich die Nikon F 75 im Visier, doch welches Objektiv für meine blutigen Anfängerzwecke das richtige ist, weiß ich nicht.
Es werden häüfig 28-80er Sigma Objektive dazu angeboten, doch taugen die was? Würdet Ihr mir zu einem Nikkor 28-80er Objektiv eher raten?

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Photograpgieren!
Arno


----------



## roter ludwig (20. August 2004)

Hallo,


ich habe vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung gestanden. Habe mir bei ebay eine F60 für rund 100 Euro gekauft, die keinerlei Macken hat. Ist natürlich immer ein Risiko, aber die Bewertungen sind eigentlich recht zuverlässig. Die Kamera hat eigentlich alles was ein Anfänger braucht, nur der fehlende Fernauslöser stört mich.

Zum Objektiv: Die sogenannten Dritthersteller haben natürlich den Vorteil, dass sie um einiges günstiger sind. Zum genannten Objektiv kann ich dir nichts sagen. Aber ich habe nach langer Überlegung das 3,8-5,6 28-105 uc III von sigma und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Vielleicht kann ein Profi gewisse nachteile erkennen, aber das meiner Meinung nach für einen Anfänger fast unmöglich. Hab ich für 100 Euro im Internet brandneu gekauft. Das Versandhaus weiss ich grade nicht, hab ich über günstiger.de gefunden.

Also meine Empfehlung als Anfänger: Lieber das uc III kaufen, und vielleicht noch ein Tele oder ein Stativ oder paar Filter. Dann bist ungefähr beim gleichen Preis wie beim Orginalobjektiv und hast eine größere und variantenreichere Ausrüstung.

Rainer


----------

